# Black Christmas - Blu-ray Review



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

redacted


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

I remember watching this one years ago. I think there was a remake too if I remember correctly. The original was really good though.


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

asere said:


> I remember watching this one years ago. I think there was a remake too if I remember correctly. The original was really good though.


Yeah. There was a remake in 2006 starring Katie Cassidey (Laurel from "Arrow"). It was OK but nowhere near the quality of the original

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------

